# My summer camp's horse rules video from last summer! Starring Lacey! :D



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

This is the video from my camp that all the kids would see on the first day of every camp so they would know a little about how to behave around the horses, before they got to us up at the corral.

I was the head wrangler so I was in charge of all those horses you see and that entire area where the video was filmed (ie, the corral)!

Lacey is obviously the gray in the video that "Zeppo von Zeppo" is messing with for the most part. :lol: The sorrel/white paint is a mare named Wendy that Lacey shared a paddock with. The big black/white paint that you can see as Zeppo's running along the fence is a gelding named Battlewagon and the little guy to the left of him is a gelding named Fooler. And the sorrel AQHA-looking gelding you can see at some point's name is Levi. Levi is basically really really dumb. He laid down fully while tied up for no other reason other than he wanted to lay down. He brought the fence down on top of himself and could have cared less. He's dumb. haha

Feel free to ask about any of the other horses you see! 

Isn't Lacey great? This video is so her personality with people she doesn't know. She's all "you want me to do what???" :lol: Good times. And, she really is THAT short. Heehee!

Sorry if it's weirdly slow, I just uploaded it.






And, at 1:50, that's not really a bathroom. It's really an old pig shed. hahaha!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Zat was yust awesome! Way nice video. I would love to go to your camp if I were a kid! Great job!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: That's awesome. Lacey is all like "OMG, get this fool away from me. Humans are so stupid sometimes. I am such an absolute angel for even putting up with this."


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very hilarious video!

P.S. And I should confess I violate MOST of the rules he's talking about in my barn. Ha-ha-ha-ha....


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

They really did a super great job with it. Usually the horses get kind of forgotten but last year they really went all out. That was also the first year in recent history where actual horses and the actual corral were in the video, I was very pleased!
That's ok kitten_Val! I think you probably have a whole lot more horse intelligence than most of those kids did. :lol:



smrobs said:


> Lacey is all like "OMG, get this fool away from me. Humans are so stupid sometimes. I am such an absolute angel for even putting up with this."


:lol: She so was! She's such a diva, I love it. And that part with the Christmas sweater where she looks at the camera with such a look that face of hers! I think that's my favorite part. LOL!


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ha-ha! Very funny indeed - well done!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wallaby said:


> That's ok kitten_Val! I think you probably have a whole lot more horse intelligence than most of those kids did. :lol:


Lol! I think the difference is I have them for quite a while and just too used to do it the way I do.

In fact it was a shame last year when the horse was scared of me because I tried to put a halter on it approaching incorrectly (from the front). But I always do it this way with my girls for several years already, so didn't even think about different reaction. 

I DO think though that rules are ABSOLUTELY needed for the kids (and not only kids :wink: ) camps. Interesting enough while we have bunch of cams around during s summer, neither one thought about doing something like that (which is entertaining for the kids too).


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

ROFL I actually thought it would be a serious safety video!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Stella said:


> ROFL I actually thought it would be a serious safety video!


Haha same. That was awesome!


----------

